# Spreeblick



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

http://www.spreeblick.com/blog/index.php?
Wenn man diesen Link anklickt, kommt ein englischer Text, schwarz auf weissem Grund. Wenn man den Text dann anklickt, wird im Browser die URL gewechselt und es kommt wieder ein Text. So kann man das wohl als Endlosschleife weitermachen.
Die anderen URLs sind wohl auch Bloggs.
Kann das jemand erklären?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

keine  Ahnung , vielleicht enthüllt sich morgen  ein Geheimnis, allen Seiten ist eine
rückwärtslaufende  Zeitanzeige gemeinsam, die morgen den 11.6  um ca 21:00  auf Null stehen müßte 

cp

PS: http://www.spindoktor.de/2005/01/jamba-blogger-machen-druck.html


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

Sieht so aus, als ob eine ganze Reihe Bloggs gekapert wurden.
Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

gekapert wohl nicht , sie gehören (zumindest spreeblick.de und spreeblick.com )
 noch immer dem ursprünglichen Domaininhaber. Ob sie gehackt wurden oder ob das ein gewollter Gag ist 
kann ich z.Z.  Zeit nicht feststellen. 

 zoomo.de, trashkurs.de, lautgeben.de, sprblck.com, antifreeze.de  gehören
 auch dem Domaininhaber von spreeblick, ich denke mal, dass das gewollt ist 

cp
PS: Der Spiegelartikel ist nicht mehr zugänglich. 
hier steht er noch 
www.kontakt.de/mod.cms/900_news/view%3Fid%3D48+%22Johnny+H%C3%A4usler%22&hl=de]Google Cache [/url]
z.Z ist sehr viel , was auf den Betreiber von spreeblick linkt,  nicht mehr erreichbar
http://www.blogigo.de/lrrh/entry/54323


----------



## KatzenHai (10 Juni 2005)

Irgendwas ist morgen Abend um 21.00 Uhr ...

3 Stunden vor übermorgen?


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juni 2005)

Ein Posting von wahrhaft  überirdischer Weisheit

"Nachts ist kälter als draussen"


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Posting von wahrhaft  überirdischer Weisheit
> 
> "Nachts ist kälter als draussen"



Bei mir in Esslingen hat es gerade 20 Grad   

Im Moment hat sich noch nichts geändert.
Könnte natürlich ein Joke der Betreiber sein.


			
				Katzenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwas ist morgen Abend um 21.00 Uhr ...


Vielleicht Weltuntergang?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

Der Zeitpunkt ist tatsächlich morgen 21:00 


			
				jacascript schrieb:
			
		

> function countdown() {
> var out = new Date("June 11, 2005 21:00:00")


deswegen laß ich nicht Konrad Beikircher sausen....

cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> deswegen laß ich nicht Konrad Beikircher sausen....
> 
> cp


müsste ich jetzt wissen wer das ist?


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> müsste ich jetzt wissen wer das ist?


Wer ihn nicht kennt, weiß nicht,  was er versäumt hat 
http://www.beikircher.de/
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konrad_Beikircher

cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

> 11.06.2005
> 20.00 Uhr Kabarett: "zwischen Himmel un Ääd"  Köln
> Theater am Tanzbrunnen  0221/28 01
> 15.06.2005
> ...


Mein Gott, ich bin aus Süddeustchland


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

Na und,  ich seh   mir auch Urban Priol mit großem Vergnügen an 
auch mal über den Zaun ins Ausland sehn..
(ich versteh  ja auch Fremdsprachen wie  bayrisch und fränkisch...) 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (10 Juni 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Na und,  ich seh   mir auch Urban Priol mit großem Vergnügen an
> auch mal über den Zaun ins Ausland sehn..
> (ich versteh  ja auch Fremdsprachen wie  bayrisch und fränkisch...)
> 
> cp


Und schwäbisch?
Aber ich muss jetzt weg, meine Frau ruft schon ässa komma, s' gibt Spätzle mit Trollinger. :bussi:


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und schwäbisch?


gebrochen...

in the   mean time : hier wenigstens der Beitrag zum Nachlesen 
http://www.meinewebseite.net/page100068159/89746380.html

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Juni 2005)

http://www.medienrauschen.de/archiv/2005/01/17/musli-am-montag


> Blogger bei Planetopia
> Am gestrigen Abend - wir hatten darauf hingewiesen - widmete sich das Sat.1-’Wissensmagazin’ Planetopia dem Thema Weblogs. Grundtenor des Beitrags: “Weblogs sind Böse! Trauen Sie keinem. Dort wird nichts kontrolliert, so wie Sie es hier gewohnt sind, bei uns guten traditionellen Medien.“
> Gleichzeit durfte sich der Pressesprecher von Jamba ein wenig vom Jamba-Artikel auf Spreeblick reinwaschen.
> Natürlich kamen auch Johnny Häusler und Jörg Kantel zu Wort. Ebenso wie das ‘girl vom Mars’. Alle drei Blogger widmen sich auf ihre Art dem schlechten Beitrag bei Planetopia:
> ...


spreeblick is wech z.Z 
http://blog.schockwellenreiter.de/7793


> Die ganze Sendung war eine solche Reinwasch-Suada für Jamba, daß man sich fragt, wieviel die Klingelton-Bude dafür bezahlt hat. Und um eines klarzustellen:


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juni 2005)

zitierter Kommentar schrieb:
			
		

> daß man sich fragt, wieviel die Klingelton-Bude dafür bezahlt hat.


Planetopia muss nach meinem Eindruck für nichts bezahlt werden... Man informiere sich mal, wem da was gehört... 
The fine Art(h) of Lobbyism? Mainz wie es singt, lacht, etaint - und mehr???
Mal nachgelesen, mit wem Jamba seine Handypayments macht? Enter the Bounty Payment... Oder: Die deutschen Faschingshochburgen am Rhein und ihre düstere Rolle im Internetzahlungsverkehr (inkl. Internetzahlungsverkehrssündenregister in Flensburg? hoho) 

Wohin gehört da was? Wo wird Planetoia gemacht? Von wem? 
Soll ich oder soll ich nicht?
Nicht denken, tun...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Juni 2005)

vermute mal, daß es Probleme  mit der Musikindustrie gibt 
http://uferlog.blogg.de/index.php?monat=4&jahr=2005


> Lyrics
> 
> Ganz weit vorne zeigt sich wieder einmal die Musikindustrie, diesmal vertreten durch einen Musikverlag, der gegen Fanseiten mit Liedtexten vorgeht. Die Betroffenen haben sich organisiert.
> 
> Info via spreeblick.de


http://alienliebe.blogg.de/index.php?tag=04&monat=5&jahr=2005


> Mein Lieblings-Blog
> Ich bekenne mich dazu, dass Spreeblick mein Lieblings-Blog ist. Ich mag J.  H.  sympathische Art zu schreiben und zu kommentieren. Er wirkt sehr authentisch und nimmt – sollte es nötig sein – kein Blatt vor den Mund. Seine Art zu schreiben begeistert mich, und ist mir ein Vorbild unter den deutschen Bloggern. Ohne Spreeblick wäre die junge deutsche Blogosphäre um einiges ärmer. Eindeutig.
> My favourite: spreeblick.de


cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2005)

Zur Musikindustrie äußere ich mich lieber nicht... Nicht mal als "Gast" 
Ist für jeden der ca. 25000 Euro schade, die ich diesem Ungeheuer in den unersättlichen Rachen geschmissen habe...
aka (Ex-DJ)


----------



## Counselor (11 Juni 2005)

Der Countdown ist vorbei und Spreeblick ist wieder da. War wohl nur ein Relaunch.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Juni 2005)

Liste der Domains , auf die verlinkt wurde, z.T mit neuen Inhalten 
http://shesaiddestroy.org/ 
http://www.argh.de/ 
http://www.zoomo.de/
http://freakshow.blindcow.org/ 
http://malorama.de/ 
http://trashkurs.de/ 
http://lautgeben.de/ 
http://343m.projekt-brot.de/ 
http://d-frag.de/ 
http://www.ntropie.de/ 
http://www.sprblck.com/ 
http://antifreeze.de/ 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juni 2005)

http://www.spreeblick.com/2005/06/13/ich-kann-wieder-stehen/


> Ich hab’s ehrlich gesagt viel schlimmer erwartet und freue mich sehr darüber, dass die meisten LeserInnen intelligent genug sind, sich von dem kleinen Hype-Rummel, den wir in den letzten Tagen innerhalb unserer sehr begrenzten Online-Welt starten konnten


außer dem Mini-OT Thread hier  hab ich nichts aber auch gar nicht entdecken können
da überschätzt sich wohl jemand gewaltig, weil er mal im Spiegel erwähnt wurde. 
Weder der Spiegel noch Heise haben das überhaupt zur Kenntnis genommen, noch sonst 
irgendeine Publikation, soweit ich das rechiert hab, konnte jedenfalls nichts finden

cp


----------

